
AWS Lambda Firefox - tumregels
https://github.com/karolistamutis/firefox-aws-lambda
======
capableweb
> This is a docker based build environment that produces a modern version of
> Firefox (tested with latest stable 66.0.3) built and packaged in a way
> suitable to running in AWS EC2 Amazon Linux 2 AMI or to be used as a layer
> for AWS Lambda, to run serverless testing for example.

I literally said "What?" with a giggle when reading this. I'm amazed about
what have happened, but more intrigued by why it happened. Is the use case
here being able to use it for testing or something similar?

~~~
andymurd
Many people have been running headless Chrome in AWS Lambda functions for a
while now. Use cases include testing, screen scraping, screen capture.

~~~
nwah1
I was employed once at an insurance brokerage that had to automate insurance
quotes from carriers that did not provide any sort of API. So we used a type
of page automation with a headless browser, and manually wrote the code to
automate entering data into each textbox and clicking each button in sequence,
adding wait times as needed for the next page to load.

Would recommend avoiding this at all costs.

